# Army / Navy surplus store DFW TX.



## markm1975 (Mar 9, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good surplus store in the Dallas / Fort Worth / Denton Texas area?


----------



## txpossum (Apr 10, 2011)

There is Omaha Surplus on White Settlement, just west of downtown Fort Worth.


----------

